# Blending Polarized Sky



## kitjv (Mar 6, 2014)

While on a trip to Valley of Fire in Nevada, I captured numerous Raw  images using a polarized filter. Depending upon the angle of the shot  (relative to the sun), certain parts of the sky are a darker, saturated  blue compared to the rest of the sky. This is what I would expect from  using a polarized filter.

My question, however, is how can I use  the tools in Lightroom 5 to create a uniform blue sky?  I've gotten  unsatisfactory results using the Adjustment Brush.

Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 6, 2014)

Point of fact: The sky is never (in real life) a uniform blue.

That said, you might be able to use a Radial Filter to lessen saturation and brighten outside the radial boundary. If you zoom way out on your image and use an abnormally large radial, it might work.  Posting a sample image might help us suggest further course of action.


----------



## kitjv (Mar 7, 2014)

RikkFlohr said:


> Point of fact: The sky is never (in real life) a uniform blue.
> 
> That said, you might be able to use a Radial Filter to lessen saturation and brighten outside the radial boundary. If you zoom way out on your image and use an abnormally large radial, it might work.  Posting a sample image might help us suggest further course of action.



Thank you. I will give it a try.


----------

